# Nice day on the pond



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Decided to take my daughter and her cousin to a friends pond in Medina since Lake Erie was a bust...

Thought you'd all be interested in our day.

Kids had a ball, dad was busy baiting worms, but did mange a few bass on a rooster tail...

Daughter in action


















Most were this size...all Fish Ohio's


















And a few bass


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are some really nice gills..you dont catch those very often.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW! Nice fish!!! I bet the kids had a ball.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

man thoose are some nice gills great job on the day


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks guys...always good to have a successful outing with the kiddos, they have such short attention spans.

I'll be taking these 2 to a kids derby at an Elyria farm pond on Saturday. She's looking foward to it. 

My oldest and middle girls think fishing is gross. Each of them grew up with a fishing pole in their hands. I guess you can only show them the door....they have to walk thru it.

TC
Harley


----------

